# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  C'mendoni mbi jeten?

## Angel_4_U

Cfare mendoni ju anetare per jeten? Qe eshte nje dhurate e cmuar dhe ja vlen per ta gezuar dhe shijuar? apo eshte nje beteje e vendosur dhe sja vlen ta vuash. Sepse te gjithe e dime qe cdo lufte ka plage, gjak, lot dhe shume vuajtje. E nese nje dite perfundimi eshte i njete per te gjithe kush me heret kush me vone si mendoni ju a ja vlen te vuash per pak gezim? Ne menyren se si shkon bota sot a ju jep deshire qe te vazhdoni perpara? apo edhe juve si une nganjehere mendoni " a ja vlen gjithe ky mundim kur te gjithe kemi nje perfundim?" 
A eshte e drejte thenia qe thuhet qe " jeta eshte nje shetitje nga materniteti tek varrezat" ?

----------


## cristal

jeta?!!!!!!!!!eshte si nje labirinth qe nuk del me prej saj qe momentin e pare qe e shijove

----------


## Angel_4_U

Faleminderit shume  per mendimin mjaft me kuptim
ishte shkurt dhe sakte.
Por ama une mendoi qe  nje jete pa kuptim eshte nje jete pa vlere sepse nuk ke cfare tu tregosh rinise se ardhme.

----------


## Fringo

LIFE SUCKS, AND THEN YOU DIE!

Jeta osh e poshter mer jahu, sidomos po nuk fitove nai far llotarie.
Dhe kur them llotarie, ketu fus dhe llotarine e grave te mira, se pa gru te mire, asigjo nuk ka vlere.

----------


## Angel_4_U

hahahahhahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
shume e bukur pergjigjjia juaj.
Vetem aty qe duhet te fitosh noi llotari sjam dakord me ty.
Se te kesh pare plot do te thote te jesh pertac e nje dite do perfundosh si "ha-pi-rriu"
Jete jo e drejte ate lek qe ti fiton me djerse atij ja ndien shijen dhe vleren e jo atij qe e fiton me nje bilete.
jeta nuk eshte aq e thjeshte.

----------


## MISTRECE22

.....e kush e ka gjetur kuptimin e jetes qe ta gjejme ne tani?

----------


## Fringo

Lulja pra ja paska gjet kuptimin jetes, po po e shpreh me shkrimin e vjeter te fshehte spartan Skitala.


Angel 4U, njesoj ja ndjen shijen pares, si nga bileta ofte dhe nga puna, po nga bileta te pakten nuk te ka dale kerbishtja gjith diten qe ta fitosh paren, keshtu qe nga bileta je me i predispozuar ta shijosh, se nuk ke per te flejt gjume se je turni i trete.

----------


## Mina

Per optimistet jeta eshte e bukur, per pesimistet : ferr!
Duhet kerkuar e bukura! Ja vlen te vuash, te sakrifikosh sepse keshtu e shijon jeten!

----------


## gezuar

varet se si e perfytyron dhe e nderton ate
pavaresishtse ne jete ka edhe deshtime.
perfundimisht eshte nje dhurate dhe dhurata jane gjitmone te bukura.       apo jo???

----------


## POETI_20

Me jet egziston e mira dhe e keqja 
qe ta shijosh te miren duhet te luftosh te keqen 
jeta ka luften ka dhe paqen 
luften e gjen shum leht ndersa paqen e gjen shum veshtir
eshte shum e veshtir qe ta shijosh  cfar eshte e mir ne jet
mund ta shprehesh se cfar eshte e mir po nuk arrin qe ta shijosh
dhe kur nuk arrin qe te shijosh,gezosh nje gje 
ajo quhet enderr.

----------


## london_girl_02

POETI   ti je njesh lal dhe ska ndryshim per cdo gje

ca tjere na shkrine fare lart me fitu bilet llotarie
sikur ata dembelat a jane arrat e qurrume apo jo
duhet per te luftur per jeten jo te thosh
se jeta eshte e keqe e bla bla
ne jet ekziston cdo gje dhe cdo gje eshte per ne 
se te vdekurit skam as gje ndersa ne i kemi te gjitha
por po dite ta ndertosh jeten eshte ashu si ta duash po nuk dite
ske cte besh eke ferr.

Angel_4_U   muah yllo te kam xhan kusherire per se mari te kam 
apo jo POETI si thu ti?

----------


## Letersia 76

> _Postuar më parë nga Angel_4_U_ 
> * 
> A eshte e drejte thenia qe thuhet qe " jeta eshte nje shetitje nga materniteti tek varrezat" ?*


Vertete ajo thenie dhe ka kuptim shume ...emocional
Jeta eshte e bukur por shume e shkurter...
Jetoje jeten sa nuk eshte vone,se e nesermja kurre nuk vjen...
Ja po te jap ca vargje te mia rreth jetes:eshte nje poezi


VETEM NJE JAVE JETOVA

Te henen jetoja mes imagjinatave te prinderve te mi,

Te marten linda,

Te merkuren u rrita,

Te ejten mesova te tere misteret e botes,

Te premten dashurova,

Te shtunen u martova ,

Te dielen vdiqa per te mos lindur kurre me!!!

----------


## london_girl_02

letersia mire e ke ti la je shum i mire
te puf shume edhe ty Angel_4_U te du shum

----------


## ALBA

Jeta eshte e bukur kur di ta jetosh!!



Jeta varet ..si ta jetosh por ka shume mendime disa thojn lufte disa thojne dashuri etj ndersa une them se eshte e bukur; po ti zbatosh   ato qe jan shkruar me poshte Po ju cfare mendimi keni??? Shkruani mendimet tuaja!!!
!!!







mundësi, përfito nga ajo.
Jeta është e bukur,adhuroje.
Jeta është ëndërr, jetoje.
Jeta është sfide, perballu me te.
Jeta është loje, luaje. 
Jeta është detyre, plotesoje.
Jeta është e shtrenjte, vleresoje.
Jeta është pasuri, ruaje.
Jeta është dashuri, shijoje.
Jeta është mister, zbuloje.
Jeta është dhimbje, sfidoje.
Jeta është kenge, kendoje.
Jeta është tragjedi, shmangiu.
Jeta është fat, perfito.
Jeta është aventure, kujdes.
Jeta është shume e çmuar, duaje.
Jeta është lufte, mesohu dhe me te.
Jeta është jetë, lufto për të..."

----------


## The Hobbit

> _Postuar më parë nga ALBA_MAUSI_ 
> *Jeta eshte e bukur kur di ta jetosh!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jeta varet ..si ta jetosh por ka shume mendime disa thojn lufte disa thojne dashuri etj ndersa une them se eshte e bukur; po ti zbatosh   ato qe jan shkruar me poshte Po ju cfare mendimi keni??? Shkruani mendimet tuaja!!!
> !!!
> 
> 
> ...


JETE ME E MIRE:

Bej dicka me teper sesa te egzistosh; jeto.

Bej dicka me teper sesa te prekesh; ndje.

Bej dicka me teper sesa te shikosh; vezhgo.

Bej dicka me teper sesa te degjosh; kupto.

Bej dicka me teper sesa te te mendosh; thellohu.

Bej dicka me teper sesa te flasesh, thuaj dicka qe vlen....

pershendetje Hobbit

----------


## The Hobbit

> _Postuar më parë nga lulja_e_dimrit_ 
> *J etoje
> 
> E dhe
> 
> T ani
> 
> A mshimin.....*


Bravo Lule....shume e bukur kjo....tamam e goditur...

----------


## BUJAR

Jeta: Nje mal me pengesa qe nga manterniteti deri ne varreza.

Po edhe ne jete duhet kerkuar fati se vete nuk te vjen...Thone qe fati eshte mbas deres.... po po nuk e hape ti deren,iken te
komshia.    

Faleminderit

----------


## Prototype

jeta esh dhurata me e bukur qe na esh dhene

----------


## Angel_4_U

Faleminderit per mendimin Bujar shume i pikuar.
Ate e kam parasysh shprehje shume e bukur e shume perdorur nga populli, por ama kur flitet per fatin po flitet vetem per nje fushe te jetes dhe jo per te gjitha fushat ne pergjithesi.
Ka shume raste qe menyra sesi jeta rrjedh te kondicionohet arritja e asaj qe ke dashur qe ke enderruar dhe ska te beje fare me faktin qe fati duhet kerkuar ose duhet krijuar ne nje fare menyre.
Jeta eshte nje lufte dhe per cdo beteje ke humbje dhe fitore ke gaz e ke lot e ajo eshte nje gje qe asnje njeri nuk e ndryshon dot sado qe ta duash ose sado qe te perpiqesh ta evitosh.

Edhe jam plotesisht e bindur qe shumica e njerezve kane humbur dicka ose dike ne jete dhe qe nga ai moment e tutje cdo gje e shikon me nje sy tjeter, cdo gje ka nje shije tjeter.

Apo e kam gabim une????? sepse nese ka ndonje fat lume qe i ka shkuar jeta vaj vertet do me behej qefi ta di sepse do mendoja qe te pakten dikush ka lindur per ta shijuar jeten dhe vetem per ta gezuar ate deri ne perfundim, do ishte me me fat se ato qe jane te lindur me kemishe sic thote populli.

Me respekt Angel

----------


## shazi

une  nuk  po  zgjatem  shume ne pergjigje  por  angel -4 ka  te  drejte se jeta eshte ashtu si  eshte dhe varet  se si  rrjedh  dikush i  gezohet dikush  i  zemerohet jetes  por  ne  fun te fundit duhet te luftojme per te  jetuar.sepse dhe jeta  eshte lufte .por  edhe  mendimi  i  mistrece 22 eshte i rregullt   .por  edhe poeti  ka thene fjalet me vend  se poeti  eshte poet  por  ky  ketu ne forum nuk  dihet se çfare lloj poeti  eshte por  fjalet i ka thene ?

----------

